
1M Visits a Month in Less Than 18 Months–I’ve Done It. Let Me Share How - shalintj
https://www.springzo.com/saga/simple-organic-traffic-strategy-14
======
shalintj
hey guys! Would love to hear your thoughts on my first guide on Springzo. And
happy to answer any queries you have :)

~~~
smartplaya87
really awesome article. I have been doing some of those things instinctively
going after LTK and MTK. The ones with high search volumes are really
difficult to rank for. If you use the Keyword planner tool by google it shows
the difficulty of such keywords. Another thing i like about your post which is
kind of weird is the length of time it took. I have been blogging on my site
about 11 months. So for others they shouldn't be discouraged if they don't see
immediate results.

~~~
shalintj
Thanks for the kind words. Yep, the guide did take a hell lot of time :) 7k
words and there are still a lot of improvements to be done in it.

The keyword difficulty that Keyword Planner shows refers more to Adwords
Competition. But yeah. It's definitely an indicator of how competitive the
organic positions would be.

And yep.. You are so correct. It takes times for organic traffic to pick up.

